# My new band tying jig



## entomophile (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, I've got a few rolls of latex and pile of pouches. Time to make some band sets. So I threw together this jig. I used tarp hold downs instead of clamps. You can make them as tight as you want, no worries about bands slipping. They just slide onto some plastic pegs on the posts. The posts are held on with 5/16" threaded rod. There are t-nuts spaced at 8, 10, and 12" to adjust for different pouches or tensions on the bands.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Too Cool! anic: I like that WAY better than pony clamps!


----------



## zarboy (Jan 26, 2019)

looks great! i've had to do some wild stuff tying bands without a jig. im jealous!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats nice - where did you get those clamps?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those clamps sure make a clean looking jig. Nice job!


----------



## entomophile (Feb 13, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Thats nice - where did you get those clamps?


https://www.harborfreight.com/multipurpose-tarp-clips-4-pc-63067.html


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice, clean looking band jig!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is tight!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great idea!


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice Jig *entomohile* - very creative & resourceful - band tying will definitely be more enjoyable with this aid. ( those clips bring back some fun memories of camping days with the kids.)


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah! I like that! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice, clean, simple-LOVE IT! Nice job Bud!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Very nice - and - your avatar rocks!


----------



## entomophile (Feb 13, 2010)

Blue Raja said:


> Very nice - and - your avatar rocks!


 Thank you. That's Tillie, famed icon of Asbury Park, NJ and patron saint of the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s a great idea


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

entomophile said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice - and - your avatar rocks!
> ...


Not to be confused with the Coney Island Funny Face


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice set up. I recognized the tarp clips right away.


----------



## kukri (May 3, 2013)

It looks like the clips come off and you clip them on the band/pouch and then stretch them and place back on the posts. Is that correct?

Love the idea and will be headed to Harbor Freight this weekend to pick up a set. 
Thanks


----------



## entomophile (Feb 13, 2010)

kukri said:


> It looks like the clips come off and you clip them on the band/pouch and then stretch them and place back on the posts. Is that correct?


Yes, that is correct. The posts are some random plastic spacers that I pulled out of some broken equipment. You could probably get by just with screws, or use some tubing.


----------

